# United Towing Hull



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi all

Can any of the tug experts out there help me with details/pic of two United Towing tugs which were working in 1953.

They are the Bowman (1943) and the Welshman (1896?)

Many thanks

NigelC


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Nigel

"Bowman"
Built 1943 by Richard Dunstan, Thorne. 1943-1948 "TID 24", Min of War Transport.
1948-1952 Lloyds Albert Yard and Motor Packet Steam Services Ltd., Southampton as "Ashford 24".
Purchased by UT in 1952 and scrapped in 1953.

"Welshman"(1)
Built in 1896 by J.P. Rennoldson & Son, South Shields.
Purchased by UT from T.Gray of Hull in 1921 and scrapped in 1953. 

All these details are from the book "United Towing 1920-1990" by Alan Ford published by Hutton Press.
There is a photo of "Bowman" on page 146 and one of "Welshman" tied up between several others on page 10.

No physical details are given.
Cheers
Kris/


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

QSL Kris

Tks. I see both demised in 1953, probably as a result of the collision with Wilson Line's Salerno (IV) in the Humber that year.

Tks agn

CU

Rgds

NigelC


----------



## Merddin (Dec 21, 2017)

Bowman went for scrap not in 1953, but 1963. UTC purchased 3 TID tugs in the early 1950s and named them in the company fashion as Yeoman, Fenman and Bowman. These 3 were rebuilt with modified bows, a rounded stern and larger diameter funnels. They later bought another TID which kept its existing name of Tidspur, and other than the funnel being repainted in UTC colours, it was not altered. All went to Holland for scrapping in April 1963, but at least Yeoman and Fenman escaped the cutting torch at that time, as they were still in existence, (albeit derelict) as late as 1973.


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=2257881


----------



## Ann(McKinnon) (Jan 19, 2017)

I,m loving the little kitten peeping out of the catflap, very cute.


----------

